# One week away!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I allready have "Pre-Race" jitters.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Is that what I smelled?!?! GEEZ!!!

LOL!!

I'm ready to write this one on the books! Let's GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Is that what I smelled?!?! GEEZ!!!
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> ...


Nope. That was that 3 week old joke you tried to tell upstairs. 

Im ready to race! Besides the last MiniZ regional for qualifications for the "Worlds", which I made BTW, 

I havent been in a big onroad race for something like 5-6 years. Im fired up! :an2:


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Who is readddddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy? I know I am. Who will be at the track this weekend to practice? I will try to be there if it does not rain. And I am more than ready for a week from today.

RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What are you guys gonna run? Im having second thoughts about running mod. I cant find any steel outdrives and I dont think the plastic ones will hold up to a 10x2. Not with my heavy throttle finger anyway. So Im thinking of just running 19 turn insted. My total weekend race budget will be around 200 bones. I hope to save some tire wear also by running 19 turn. Set ups wont be as critical like it would in mod, but I dont want to "Cherry Pick" either.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

I will be running the 19 turn class.

RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RH Customs said:


> I will be running the 19 turn class.
> 
> RH


Good. I wanna race with some cool folks that are good. Plus I dont want to have to worry too much about set ups, and breaking parts, and buying 5 sets of tires, LOL.

I want to have fun without all the worry.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

when and where is this on-road race?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> when and where is this on-road race?


This coming up weekend at Mikes in Porter.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

sweet,ill be there,been thinking of getting into on road after going to the winternats....was awsome


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Gary that is the outdated flyer, this is the Current Flyer.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh forgot to mention, the Chameleon 2 is the perfect 19turn motor for Mikes.

RH


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Hope everything goes well for you guys this weekend. I was hoping to try and make it up there on Sunday to try and take pictures but its not gonna happen.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Hope everything goes well for you guys this weekend. I was hoping to try and make it up there on Sunday to try and take pictures but its not gonna happen.


We know youll be there in spirit bro. Im bringing my camera and will take alot of pics of the action and some of the goofy stuff happening in the pits.

I may even break a chair for you! :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for getting me straight on the flyer Ryan. I dont get alot of free time and I sometimes get ahead of myself. Im really looking forward to being in a big race again. Between the adrenalin rushes and all the other emotional factors involved with a race like this, I can really relax. LOL Im telling the truth too. I thrive on things like this. Yall wait, youll see.

BTW. Boomgoon is bringing the light towers out Friday. Tol, your the RD and have the most experiance at the track, we will be looking for your guidance and wisdom for placement. Hope we dont need them, but its a great idea to have them in case.

Yall fired up?

I am! :slimer:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Thanks for getting me straight on the flyer Ryan. I dont get alot of free time and I sometimes get ahead of myself. Im really looking forward to being in a big race again. Between the adrenalin rushes and all the other emotional factors involved with a race like this, I can really relax. LOL Im telling the truth too. I thrive on things like this. Yall wait, youll see.
> 
> BTW. Boomgoon is bringing the light towers out Friday. Tol, your the RD and have the most experiance at the track, we will be looking for your guidance and wisdom for placement. Hope we dont need them, but its a great idea to have them in case.
> 
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Light the fires and turn some tires! BOOGITY BOOGITY BOOGITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Time to pull da leeeeeeever!!!!!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> I may even break a chair for you! :slimer:


Dang, kick _*one*_ freaking chair and it follows you around for life, lol.

I'll have you know I spent 2 days at that same track 2 weeks ago and no chairs were harmed all weekend...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Dang, kick _*one*_ freaking chair and it follows you around for life, lol.
> 
> I'll have you know I spent 2 days at that same track 2 weeks ago and no chairs were harmed all weekend...


You dont think "Chairs" have ears? They heard of the "Dark Helmut" and his chair kicking habits.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey, I've been a member of C.K.A (Chair Kickers Anonymous) for almost 5 years now. They all know I am a changed man now, lol.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Well the chairs will be safe at Mike's but what about K&M the weekend after? Will Mongo make that race? Anyone want to place odds??????? LOL

I'm working on plans for this weekend since the wife has to work all weekend I'm debating on what day to come up. Since I won't be racing maybe I can help Tol out. Any hotel info?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Any hotel info?


LaQuinta (281-359-6611) & Comfort Suites (281-359-4448) in Kingwood are the closest decent hotels, about a mile or so from the track.

Most of the major chains have places in Humble about 5-7 miles from the track. Do a search on switchboard.com or hotels.com using 77339 as the area code. Try to stick with the ones on highway 59 or Will Clayton Pkwy for easy access. Remember all the hotels in this area cater to Intercontinental Airport so they probably won't be cheap.

One other option is Porter Executive Inn & Suites on FM1314 in Porter (281-354-9988). This one may actually be your best bet on price and availability. It's about 6 or 7 miles from the track.

Hope that helps, post up if you need any more info.

Jeff


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Well the chairs will be safe at Mike's but what about K&M the weekend after? Will Mongo make that race? Anyone want to place odds??????? LOL
> 
> *I bet he has an "Inhouse Treament" with the CKA that weekend. I belive the topic is, *
> 
> ...


I see Brew has posted some hotel info.

Thanks bro!

If I knew what I was doing myself, I would offer you a couch. I doubt I will be staying at home though since its a very long drive for myself. About an hour and a half. Yucko!

And I know for a fact that the newer guys havent the slightest clue what were talking about. LOL

Mongo, heres one.

"That was good, but it doesnt taste like chicken"! LMAO!

Ole Lonestar. The French Texas guy who didnt know about Chicken Fried Steak.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Actually, it was "I can hardly believe that was chicken", but thats close enough... lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Actually, it was "I can hardly believe that was chicken", but thats close enough... lol


LOL. He spent the weekend at my crib. He couldnt STAND my rowdy friends after the races. He wore earplugs and had to crash early for some reason. He took my room, and I ended up on the couch. LOL


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

ROTFLMAO! Why doesnt that suprise me???


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/tenday/USTX1080?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_outdoors

Looks like racing weather to me?? Any one else see racing weather?!?!

LET'S GIT R DUN AND HAVE SUM FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im ready bro! 

Received another check today for $125. That brings us up to a total of $2485 received.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

The prep work has begun over here.

The weather looks good, this should be a good 'un!!

Good luck to all the racers & GREAT job putting this together Y'all!!

See Ya there.

Jeff


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

OMG! 

Jeff, that pic of the meat is about to be seen worldwide. LOL Im posting it on every RC website I visit. 

Thanks bro! You da MAN!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I'll be sure to get ya a few while it's on the pit, it's even better looking once it starts cooking!! 

I haven't caught up with Rob yet, if you get a chance can you find out when he's working? If not we can get squared away this weekend.

Jeff


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Lookin good guys, I can't wait till Friday.

RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> I'll be sure to get ya a few while it's on the pit, it's even better looking once it starts cooking!!
> 
> I haven't caught up with Rob yet, if you get a chance can you find out when he's working? If not we can get squared away this weekend.
> 
> Jeff


I dont get to talk to him much. He is a single Dad raising two young daughters and is pretty busy. But I work with his brother, his uncle and his step dad so I can get word to him when I need too. It might be easiest just to get squared away this weekend. Ill be there all weekend and will probably be staying in Humble at the Ex In Laws. In Foxwood.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Cool Gary we'll take care of it while your here, no sweat, no rush.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pretty quiet for being a day before practice! What? No SMACK talk? :slimer:


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Why smack talk, just do it on the track.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Tol Thomas said:


> Why smack talk, just do it on the track.


YEAH! Smack the track and it'll smack ya back!! LOL!!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess what?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I cant hear yall!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

PD2 said:


> Guess what?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> PD2


OK! I guess since no one will guess I'll have to tell you.........

THE TROPHIES ARRIVED TODAY!!!

AND

THE GEAR FROM XTREME RC CAR MAGAZINE ARRIVED TODAY TOO!!!!

Attached are some pics of the trophies! Who wants to get one?!?!?!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!*

That's SWEET!!!

Great job you guys are doing!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

WoW! 

Trophy guy came through BIG time! Very, very nice!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> That's SWEET!!!
> 
> Great job you guys are doing!!!


Thanks Biggie!! We are trying here! And to be humbly honest, I think we are really gonna have a good time and pull this off for the Shriner's! I'm just ready to get this show on da road!

If you get a spare minute, swing by and say hi and check things out! Maybe the on-road bug will bite ya! HAHA!!!

PD2


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice. Hope to see people out there tomorrow for practice.

RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I keep going back and looking at that hardware. LOL Very nice! 

BTW. For those of yall that dont know, and I know you dont know, PD2 picked up the tab for the trophys as part of his contribution. 

Thanks bro!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry, onroad is for my suburban. 

There may be a little surprise from some generous offroaders on Sunday. I hope we get finished before yall do that day so we can stop by.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the props Gary! I appreciate it bro. It was the least I could do at this point.

Biggie, 

No worries bro - I never really was big into on-road until I drove one! And that was it!

And thank you for the "little surprise", in advance! We know what kind of heart all our R/C brother and sisters have so we just thank you for it now!

PRACTICE DAY!!!! Hit the asphalt and get ready!!!!!

PD2


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

If you have to tell em, it don't count!!




Gary said:


> Pretty quiet for being a day before practice! What? No SMACK talk? :slimer:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

*We're almost ready!!!*

:work: Getting hard after it now!


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Brew, my mouth is watering mmmmmmmmm. Looks real good.


RH


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Looks good. Great job on the trophies PD! Sorry, been a crazy week, ending up (I hope it's the end) with the oil pump (I think) going out on my 1:1 truck. Guess what car I'll be working on tomorrow? Not looking good for me being there Sat, but I'm going to phone in my entry on Sat and pay my money Sunday when I come to kick y'all's arses in the mains. There Biff, is that better? Oh yeah, can you pit for me in the A? Ha ha ha ha ha ha. PD said that we might cut it to a one day event depending on entries. The only thing there is that the Shriners peeps were going to come on Sunday. I actually called them this morning before I talked to PD. Steve was out of town, but his secretary checked his calendar and it was still on there. He's supposed to be back this evening, she left him a message to call my cell. I'll post here if I get any news.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> PD said that we _*might cut it to a one day event*_ depending on entries.


Is there a possibility that y'all may shorten up to just Saturday?

I can have the BBQ ready and drop it off Saturday but I can't help with serving. I have a wedding to go to.

Would Saturday be better then Sunday as far as # of folks at the event. Like I said I can have it ready for either day. What do Y'all think?

Jeff


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Brew said:


> Is there a possibility that y'all may shorten up to just Saturday?
> 
> I can have the BBQ ready and drop it off Saturday but I can't help with serving. I have a wedding to go to.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

No no. You are fine with doing the BBQ on Sunday right now. We will have Shriners there on Sunday and getting all of that changed will just be a hassle. Keep things at status quo for now.

Take a look at the racing flyer and write down Mike's Hobbies phone number. If some thing should come up or you have any issues call up there, ask for Phil and he will get you in touch with either Biff or me.

Things got set expectation wise that BBQ would be Sunday and that Saturday Mike's concession stand will cover the eats.

Thanks for being so flexible, but we are good bro!
PD2


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey guys, Today was an excellent day for practice, and it turns that the whole weekend will be perfect. Just the right weather for racing here in Texas.

RH


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

GREAT day of qualifying, racing, and fun!!! Steve Rieter with Shriners was there and I swear he almost went inside and bought a car! He thought the R/C car racing was the neatest thing he'd ever seen!

Mr. Carlton Epps showed up too to show his support! We have RC Pro Series 2006 and Winter Electric 2005 T-Shirst on sale at Mike's Hobby Shop for $5 a shirt! All proceeds go to Shriners! Carlton is a QUALITY guy and definitely loves the effort we have going on for this race! Why not, his dad is a Shriner!

We will run one more round of qualifying this morning and then get into the triple A-Mains. Trophies will be handed out as well as we still have plenty of giveaways and we will call the names of the individuals for our raffles - some VERY nice prizes there!

Weather looks good for today so let's go racing and help the Shriners in their efforts!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Man, am I tired! LOL

Without a doubt, this was one of the funnest races I have ever been to. More to follow tomarrow, or the next day. 

I need sleep....Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I'm sorry I was not there today. Due to some stuff that has happened in the past and medications I take being out there all day Friday and Saturday just totally drained me. I hope everybody had fun, I know I did for the days I was out there.

Ryan


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

BIFF! Didn't I tell you to get into shape before coming back to race?? We're not getting any younger so we have to work harder to stay on top. TOP? Did I say that????? 

RH, Dude, Take care of yourself first and we will still be here.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks man, and I will take care of myself. I'm just glad we were able to bring in the amount of money we did for Shriners.

RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RH Customs said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm sorry I was not there today. Due to some stuff that has happened in the past and medications I take being out there all day Friday and Saturday just totally drained me. I hope everybody had fun, I know I did for the days I was out there.
> 
> Ryan


We missed ya bro! I had a feeling you were getting drained. I know I was between my meds, the pollen, the excitement and not eating right, I was totally ragged out. I went to bed at like 6pm Sunday. LOL

Plus, it was great meeting finally!


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the concern, and it is just hard on my body doing normal stuff, which I hate but that's the way it is. I had fun and if I get a on-road it will stictly be for running on Sundays for fun an maybe the occasional race here and there. 

RH


----------

